# my birds toenails are turning black...



## windingdownhour (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey I'm new here but I just wanted to ask if it's normal for my almost three year old cockatiel's toenails to be turning black, he's a cinnamon cockatiel but mostly yellow and white and he's always had translucent toenails with light and dark pink coloration to them, now he has three on his right foot that are black in the center, almost like the veins have turned black. Is this normal or should I get him to the vet asap?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think it is anything to worry about! I have a Cinnamon (1 yr old) who has black toe-nails too, and she has black toe-nails because she carries the gene which they call "split to pied".

Below is some more information on the split to pied gene that your bird is carrying: 



> Since pied is a *Recessive mutation* both parents must carry the gene to produce visual pied offsrpring. For example: pairings of 2 cockatiels split to pied, 2 visual pieds, or a split with a visual. If a cockatiel does not carry the pied gene and is paired with a pied then the offspring will be _*split to pied.*_ The 'split' can be visually seen by a few yellow/white feathers on the back of the head or nape of the cockatiel. Sometimes these split indicators may not be present, thus a careful examination for telltale indicators can be found by examining the cockatiel. Such as: A dark stripe to a light colored beak, blotchy two toned pigmented feet, yellow/white patches of feathers on the body or under the wing.
> 
> http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/pied.html


I hope I didn’t confuse you, and it makes more sense.


----------

